# Verdammt, wo sind die Sockel?



## Gabal (25. Dezember 2008)

Habe grade mit meinem Charakter die neuen Skills beim Lehrer abgeholt. Mann das sind ne Menge. Alles grüne Steine (also seltene).

Jetzt bin ich aber mit meinem Main schon 77 und weis dass es garkeine Möglichkeit gibts die Steine alle zu verwenden, es keine Rüstungsteile mit Sockeln gibt,
jedenfalls ist mir keines untergekommen bis jetzt. 

Weis jemand ob das noch gefixt wird, werden die Rüstungen bis Level 77 noch mit Sockeln versehen? 

Versteht mich nicht falsch aber was macht das für einen Sinn Steine zu erschaffen wenn die garkeiner brauchen kann?


----------



## 4nX (25. Dezember 2008)

Ähm sagen wir mal so:
Jeder Spieler der in BC einige Zeit verbracht hat, hat mehr als genug Sockelplätze und da diese grünen Steinchen allesamt besser sind als selbst die epischen BC-Steine kann ich mit diesen meine Ausrüstung nochmal etwas aufpolieren und damit ein Großteil davon auch noch bis 77+ nutzen.

Und iwie kann ich nicht glauben das es keine Items unter 77 gibt die Sockelplätze besitzen.


MFG 4nX


----------



## Gabal (26. Dezember 2008)

4nX schrieb:


> Und iwie kann ich nicht glauben das es keine Items unter 77 gibt die Sockelplätze besitzen.
> 
> MFG 4nX



Ist aber so, offensichtlich hat Blizzard hier ganz böse geschlampt.


----------



## 4nX (26. Dezember 2008)

Dann geb ich dir mal den Tipp sämtliche Ingi-Brillen anzukucken die sind ab lvl 72 und haben allesamt Sockelplätze.
Zusätzlich gibs in der Vio Feste zB Hosen der Arakkoa und Schulterpolster des Betrachters
um nur mal 2 zu nennen und ich denke es gibt nochmehr.

Und wiso sollte Blizz geschlampt haben?
Nur weil nicht jeder der mal so 1-2-fix erst mit Wrath/kurz vor Wrath angefangen oder nen DK rerolled hat sein ganzes EQ sockeln kann?
Wayne?
Dann haste halt nix was de Sockeln kannst um Juwe auszuskilln musst du eh mehr herstellen als de selbst für EQ brauchst.
Und die grünen Steine ersetzt du später eh durch blaue oder sogar prismatische.

Und wie ich bereits sagte es rennt nich jeder mit Wrathquestitems und Worlddrop-gurken durche Gegend es gibt genug Leute die pre-Wrath ordentlich equipt waren und denen son aktuellerer Sockel mehr bringt als das was man in den Q oder niedrigen Wrathinis bekommen kann.

MFG 4nX


----------



## Gabal (26. Dezember 2008)

Boa jetzt hast du es mir aber  gegeben.  Danke dafür.

Und ich bleibe dabei. 

Der Beruf des Schleifers ab 400 ist nicht durchdacht. 

Zeig mir ein grünes Teil zwischen 71 und 77 (und ich meine werden reden von grünen Steinen ich denke mal das es so sein sollte: grüne Steine=grüne Ausrüstung --> blaue Steine = Blaue Ausrüstung --> lila Steine = lila Ausrüstung, oder wenigstens irgendwann mal so gedacht war), du wirst keines finden. 

Genauso ist es mit dem Schriftgelehrten ab 400. Leider nur noch Crap.

Andere Berufe sind viel eher durchdacht. Schmied, Lederverarbeitung, Alchi und Verzauberer kann zwischen 375 und 450 ne Menge Geld verdienen.

Der Juwe und der Schriftgelehrte werden leider komplett ausgebremst.


----------



## sTereoType (26. Dezember 2008)

also ich als juwe hatte da keine probleme .mir werden die grünen immer mal abgekauft vor allem wenn gehofft wird das ein perfekter raus kommt der einem blauen fast ebenbürtig ist.und das auf grünen eq keine sockel sind ist ja wohl klar, das wird viel zu schnell ausgetauscht als das es sinn ergeben würde da steine rein zu packen und das die anderen berufe dabei besser wegkommen sollen kann ich auch nicht verstehen. was willich denn bitte von einem schmied auf skill 400? das gleiche bei den anderen.
außerdem hast du als juwe ja wohl mit einem der besten berufe zum geld machen. die blauen steine gehen teilweise für über 100g im ah weg (ok saphir smaragd etc mal außen vor^^). dazu kommt die daily juwe q mit dessen abzeichen du auch dicke kohle machen kannst indem du dafür ein drachenauge holst und es für 200g aufwärts im ah vertickst.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (29. Dezember 2008)

du hast ganz sicher Juwe gelernt?

guck mal in den Juwebuch nach untern

da sind ringe lvl 70 die haben sockel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die Qüalität der edelsteine die du sockeln kannst bzw andere sockeln bestimmt ab und zu immer noch der geldbeutel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Paci


----------



## Hamburgperle (8. Januar 2009)

Trotzdem schmeißt man viele geschliffene Steine einfach nur weg ... Mein neuer DK ist jetzt LvL 75 und hat Juwe 430/450 und was ich an Steinen liegen habe, die keine Sau gebrauchen kann, geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Alleine von Skill 300 auf 430 habe ich fast alles mit Steinschleifen gemacht, so daß ich locker 100 Steine habe, von dem jeder nen eigenen Taschenplatz braucht.

Habe schon jedem in der Gilde welche geschickt, immer das was passt, also nem WL halt Zaubermacht etc. aber alle schicken die dankend zurück, da sockelbares Equip fast erst mit 80 kommt, davor echt selten, und wenn einer schon nen Item hat, wo nen Sockel reingeht, dann nimmt er halt keinen Gem mit 6 Hit/ 9Aus sondern einen der nen Tick besser ist. 

Beste Beispiel ist der Nephrit ... ungeschliffen wird er bei uns im AH für ca. 2,5 g verkauft, was schon wenig ist, da Du dafür i.d. R. 5 Kobalt oder Saroniterze zerhämmert hast ... geschliffen als (siehe oben) Gem mit 6Hit/9Aus für 65 SILBER ! Und selbst bei dem Preis bekommst von 6 eingestellten 4 zurück.

Also ich finde schon, daß Blizz auch mehr güne Items um Lvl 73 etc. sockelbar machen sollte, damit nen paar mehr Steine "abfließen" .... Man will mit den "Skillsteinen" ja kein großes Geld machen, aber 65 Silber ist doch echt nen Witz.

Wobei andere Berufe sind auch besch.... zu skillen, als Schmied kauft dir auf dem Weg zu 450/450 auch kaum einer was ab, weil jeder dropp besser ist, als den Sch.. den du bauen kannst ...


----------



## Kwatamehn (8. Januar 2009)

Gabal schrieb:


> Andere Berufe sind viel eher durchdacht. Schmied, Lederverarbeitung, Alchi und Verzauberer kann zwischen 375 und 450 ne Menge Geld verdienen.




Ähhh...wo kann man mit Lederverarbeitung viel Geld verdienen? 

Ab Skill 400 oder eher drüber kann man einigermassen sinnvolles herstellen, aber selbst das wird von den wenigsten gebraucht.

Dann hast du noch die Hosenverzauberungen und das wars schon. 

Ab Skill 420/425 kannst dir zB das Flinkstahl (oder -pfeil?) -Set machen..toll...behältst du solange bis du Herodrops-/Markenequip oder gleich Naxx-Dropps hast, wenn überhaupt.

Dann hast 2-3 epische Teile, die du  mit Arktische Pelze kaufen kannst. Arktische Pelze sind relativ selten und nur durch Glück zu looten.

Hero-/Naxxdrops,T7 sind dann Sockelsteine drauf. 

Mit BC wars nicht anders...wieviele Teile zw. Level 60-70 mit Sockelplätzen gabs da?

Ja du musst skillen und den grösstenteil davon wegschmeissen oder beim Händler verkaufen..so wie andere Berufe auch.

Geskillt wird eh mit dem was am billigsten herstellbar ist und dabei nen Punkt bringt und das ist oft Müll, den keiner braucht - wie in ziemlich jeden Beruf.

Die Leute sind eh so schnell auf 80, wer braucht da Zeugs bis dahin, dass du nach sp. 2 Tagen austauscht? 

Mit 80 bekommst du aber relativ schnell/oft immer besseres Equip (Heros/Naxx sind ja kaum ne Herausforderung), dass du immer verzauberst/sockelst.
Viele (mir gehts öfter so) haben da auch nicht Gold genug oder findens nicht sinnvoll solange es nicht das beste Teil ist, dass man sich wünscht - die teuersten Sockelsteine rein zu tun. Da nehm ich mitunter auch billigere (früher/einfacher herstellbare)

Was macht Schmied/Lederer/Schneider später dann? Die können nix herstellen was sooft gebraucht und nachgefragt wird wie Sockelsteine,Verzauberungen.
Und für sich selbst könnens auch kaum was herstellen. Hosenverzauberung,Faden, das wars...

Als Juwe kannst dir jeden Sockelstein für jedes neue Teil selbst herstellen, als Verzauberer selbst verzaubern....also bitte heul nicht rum.

Mit Berufen hat man bis Max-Skill nie wirklich viel Gold verdient - mit den meisten tust du es auch dann nicht - 2-3 Teile für dich selbst, ev. ein Enchant dass du bei ner neuen Hose oder so brauchst - that´s it.

Alchis,Verzauberer,Juwe´s und Schriftgelehrte sind da weit besser dran.


----------



## kuckif95 (9. Januar 2009)

wermit juwie kein gold macht is selber schuld...hab mit nem twink geskillt wegen den drachenaugen(brauchte den tank ring und war zu geizig die zu kaufen^^)

also schnell beruf verlenrnt und juwie geskillt.

0-420 kosten ca 1100g.alle ringe dissen lassen(cd 250 teile waren das) und mats verkauft wieder 600g drin gehabt.

mir den ring erstellt nachdem ich 4 drachenauge hatte.so soll war also erfüllt.

habe dann aber zu meinem erstaunen in 2 wochen weiter 10000g  mit dem beruf vedient


----------



## [DM]Zottel (16. Januar 2009)

kuckif95 schrieb:


> wermit juwie kein gold macht is selber schuld...



Es wird immer Leute geben die 

a.) Yuwelier skillen und trotzdem kein Geld verdienen
b.) Ne Schadensklasse spielen und trotzdem kein Schaden machen
c.) In die Schule gehen und trotzdem dumm bleiben

Ihr könnt ihnen versuchen zu helfen, zu flamen oder zu ignorieren...aber die Situation wird immer die gleiche bleiben ^^


----------



## Gohaar (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo, fast jedes Ausrüstungsteil kann nachträglich mit sockeln versehen werden. Am bekanntesten ist wohl die ewige Gürtelschnalle. Viele Schmiede können zusätzlich sockel an handschuhe ect anbringen. Die Leute die sich mit dem Sockeln von gegenständen auseinandersetzen wissen das auch und stellen sich so ihr equip zusammen. das sind dann deine kunden. hinzu kommen die pvpler ect.....zu guter letzt solltest du wissen das du als juwi auch schmuck herstellen kannst der wiederum sockelplätze enthält. auch hier hast du kunden für deine sockelsteine^^

kurz gesagt: schaffe einen markt dann hast du auch abnehmer^^

kleiner tipp noch am rande: ich habe einen tank und hatte probleme critimun zu werden, 3 drachenaugen passend geschliffen und einen sockel an den handschuhen, gürtelschnalle und ein ring mit sockel und sschon war das problem mehr als gelöst. damit will ich sagen das man zur zeit nichtmal an jedem teil nen sockel haben muss, da die steine die man bekommen kann, so gute werte haben das viel weniger steine als früher reichen um bestimmte ziele zu erreichen.

was die preise für steine angeht, sind es die leute wie immer selbst schuld. ein beispiel sei hier vertretend genannt. das drachenauge. kann man als juwi per daily farmen. die steine bracheten am anfang gute 400G!!!!!! im ah......das sprach sich rasch rum......immer mehr boten den stein an und anstatt den preis konstant zu halten gab es x leute die die preise im stärker unterboten (ich will das gold in ner std verdienen und nicht in einem tag)......jetzt liegen die preise bei uns um 40G.............

noch schlimmer sind aber diese goldkäufer (leute die im internet gold kaufen).....für die hat das digitale geld keinen wert. da werden an einem tag unsummen in die skillung des berufes gesteckt und das was produziert wird für absolut lächerliche preise im ah vertickert.....investition an material ca 50G verkauft im ah für 99 silber. das ist das was mich bei den berufen ankotzt. die berufe machen keinen sinn mehr um tatsächlich damit gold zu verdienen. jeder versucht nur mit aller macht den max skill zu erreichen und das wars dann schon. welcher skill450 schmied hat zu letzt sachen produziert für nen 40er char?........ blizz muss entlich diese goldkäufer in den griff kriegen, dann reguliert sich alles von alleine und man kann mit seinem job auch wieder gold verdienen.......musste mal gesagt werden^^


----------

